# Jay Peak, VT



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be up there Thursday-Saturday. Anyone have any recommendations or comments about trails, shops or nightlife? Will anyone else be up there when I am?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Next thurs to sat?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

avoid the hippies (little dudes with tyedye shirts and stuffed bears), there is no nightlife and stay in the trees.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

If you run into one of those packs of dickheads who rent cabins three miles from the hill, give them all of your money.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

The hill is lame and easy but the Clubs are Killer. 1/2-Dressed Montreal girls everywhere.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

All the lifties sell weed...just ask them for some green wax!


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

was up there last thursday. unless they get some snow soon it will suck on the runs. the trees were all pretty decent- even found some pow stashes in vallahala and timbiktu. green beret and the shoots were open but retarded suicide- all rocks and krumholtz. someone will die there soon. the new tram has benches!

nightlife? hahahahahhaahahha. you'll have to go to montreal for that. or burlington. but burlington is kind of gay imho.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm leaving tonight thanks for all the advice everyone I heard the glades up there are pretty sweet I'll be sure to let you know how it goes


----------

